# I wonder why...



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I hope this poem gives you all a little lift. I believe we all blame ourselves at some point and no matter what our reasons for doing so, it is just a little glitch. I hope upon hope that someday soon, we will all become the parents we have dreamed about for so long.

Love and light to all - my prayers are with you xxx 

I Wonder Why

We often wonder, ask ourselves why, 
We often shout and scream and cry,
Is it something I once did?
Is this my penance, to live in grief.

I wonder will God ever hear my prayer,
Is he watching, does he care?
But one day soon, I know he'll be,
Watching down, with a smile for me.

One day soon I'll smile and say,
God smiled down to make my day.
He touched my life and touched my heart,
I thank you God, for this precious chance.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

You really are talented Emma! Do you write lots of poems? 
Its a beatiful poem hun


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Ceri,

I don't really have that much time to write anymore though hun.  I think it's only when things really mean so much that inspiration comes  

xx


----------

